# Kuhli loach, friend or foe to shrimps?



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Should I go purchase 3-4 kuhli loach to start chowing down on the leftover food / snail population in my ten gallon tank?

I've been reading mixed ideas of having them in the tank.

Anyone have good/bad experiences they can tell me about?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

mine dont bother no one in the tank, they are actually pretty docile fish, they will run and hide before they fight back unless they are cornered or really getting beaten on then they show their snake like appearance isnt just for looks. I didnt know they ate snails.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I hear they go for the tiny babies, not the adults... just figured it would be nice for another scavenger in the tank


----------



## hootch (May 4, 2009)

A 10-gallon might be a little small for them. This site recommends at least 20 gallons.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Gordonrichards said:


> Should I go purchase 3-4 kuhli loach to start chowing down on the leftover food / snail population in my ten gallon tank?
> 
> I've been reading mixed ideas of having them in the tank.
> 
> Anyone have good/bad experiences they can tell me about?


A booming snail population is usually a sign of overfeeding. So while loaches will definitely kill snails, it is best to address the primary cause. And for a 10g tank, kuhli's will definitely get too big. I'd try to find a smaller loach, and maybe only get one.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Kuhli's wont take care of snails. loach fish will but the eel type loaches dont tend to snack on the crusty snails. I got my kuhlis for the snail treatment, I ended up putting them in a 10g with other fish and never had an issue, they dont get big at all, they burrow. you can keep a dozen kuhlis in a 10g, they sleep together and swim together. I wouldnt sweat 2-4 in a 10g at all. they dont create a big bioload like fish fish do, I maybe get a tiny turd from em in their caves every week.

Kuhlis stay small, its dojo's and weathers ect that get big, kuhlis stay under 5" in most tanks, most kuhlis are lucky to get over 4" in captivity unless you are working with over 100 gallons then they might get 5". Ive kept kuhlis for a long long time.


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

mine never even looked at a snail twice


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have 3 Khulies in my 75 and my RCS population is growing.

On the other hand; who doesnt like shrimp.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't get them for snail control. Get them for their funny behavior. I have at least 3 in my 75 gallon planted tank. They mostly come out after the lights are out and occasionally swim up and down as if they were on fire. Totally normal, weird, fun to watch. They haven't done a thing to slow down the explosion of MTS in my tank. I have had them for almost 2 years now and they are maybe 3" and about as fat as a pencil. I don't really feed them anything special but I suspect they have been fattening up on rainbowfish eggs. Good thing they are serial spawners.


----------

